# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Headed Back to Treasure Beach

## Spiff

It has taken me 10 long years, but I have finally gotten my wife to leave the AI's behind (for a little while at least. :Smile: )  All it took was my insisting on staying in TB for my 50th birthday last year.  Now she is hooked almost as bad as I am.

Just pushed the button on December trip.  Could not be happier.   Taking a small group of newbies and another couple of veterans.  I love showing people Jamaica for the first time. 

Now the waiting will be the hardest part.

----------


## hey_mon

Just got back from a three week trip to Jamaica...first two weeks in Negril and our third week in Treasure Beach.  Stayed at Katamah and our friends stayed at Treasure Beach Hotel and honestly don't know if we will hit Negril again!!!!  Treasure Beach has got us under its spell, so like Negril back 35 years ago with its charm and quiet laid back appeal, and the prices are half of Negrils.  Loved loved loved it.....

[/ATTACH]

----------


## southcoastgirl

We will be there again in April/May - staying at La Sirena. So excited.

----------


## johng

hey_mon,

How many times did I tell you how cool and Irie Treasure Beach is?? 99% of the people there (no counting tourists) are native to the area and everybody works together to look out for each other and do the right thing. If you know your way around there are some beautiful beaches to catch rays and swim but without the constant sales pitch from the beach sellers. TB is the best kept secret in JA!!!

----------


## JahLove

We just returned to Negril after 4 days in Treasure Beach. We absolutely loved TB and will return next year for at least 1 week, if not longer. There is such a strong sense of community there and so quiet. There was a concert at Jack Sprats and as I looked around the crowd I saw the locals who I had I encountered during the day. We were all at the same party in the evening. It was great. I hope we can keep TB a secret so that other tourists don't interfere with the awesome vibe.

----------


## Vince

Umm, Ya'll got me thinking of TB now! We like staying in "local vibe" places. What place would you recommend with our kids 12-14. If not we can look up on vbro. Thanks for the pictures!

----------


## Rumghoul

We also used to go to Negril and now just spend our time in TB - in fact we just got back from another great 9 days in TB.  Have been renting villas for the past 6 years and booked again for next  year.  Check out Treasure Tours - we always rent through them.  They have a ton of villas to choose from for every budget and are great to work with and are quick to respond to any questions you may have.

----------


## Spiff

Ya mon.  Staying at Doubloon.   Treasure Tours is my go to source for Treasure Beach.

----------


## Kevin, PA

After 5 years of visiting Negril we are tired of the rat race and will be staying in TB next year. TB seems to be more our pace these days. I hope the secret isn't out!

----------


## Vince

Sounds like TB will be getting more visitors ready for a change. We are in for the TB experience!

----------


## Spiff

> TB seems to be more our pace these days. I hope the secret isn't out!


Given the tumbleweeds that often collect in this South Coast forum, and the Trip Advisor forum, I'd say our secret is fairly safe at the moment. LOL  :Smile: 

I do love the place.  St Elizabeth is definitely my speed, and pretty much has everything I want out of a vacation.

----------


## Slightly Stoopid

...Not that safe ...anymore ...there's always somebody ..searchin' around

----------


## hey_mon

Johng, wish I had a nickel for every time you did rave about that area!!  Could have bought a property there with my earnings!!!  !!!We fell in love with it and really do not see our time spent anywhere else.  We didn't do too much touring around as we just walked and explored and let the chill vibe set our pace!  It truly is a treasure and I won't be screaming from too many roof tops.  We joked about coming home and tellinganyonewho asked that it was " meh, okay" because we don't want to lose the charm, but man oh man have already arranged our room for next year.  We stayed at Katamah and loved it.  No tv in the room, no a/c, but what a beautiful property.  Moni and Simon have really made it a beautiful, warm, wonderful place.  Our room was beyond beautiful in an old style Jamaican way, and the staff on the property made you feel so at home.  Our 30 th wedding anniversary is next Feb 28 so we will definitely celebrate it in Jamaica as it all began there on the beach, just as special!

----------


## johng

hey_mon,

Very happy to hear of your positive vibes and enjoyment in Treasure Beach. There are many options in JA all of which have their own charm and beauty. There are a few more places around the south coast that are nice too but TB offers everything in a small area. After visiting Negril for many visits I figured there has to be more to see hence I toured around the island several times and found spots like TB, and others in the mountains, no sea but cool breezes and fruits and herbs for the picking. Met many very fine Jamaicans along the way some I stay in touch with after 35 years.

Now you have experienced an alternative to Negril if you so choose.

----------


## Rumghoul

Spiff - Dubloon looks very nice!!!  I think the "secret" is out a bit.  This year it seemed there were more tourists around (but I still saw more goats than tourists on my daily walks).  Many of the villas were rented for some of the time we were there though.  Glad to see - it really helps the people of TB.

----------


## hey_mon

Yes Johng, and the journey continues.  Thinking the north east coast next perhaps, and spent a few days above the clouds this year.  Happened on a grave digging up there one day.  So honoured to be asked to be part of their celebration and such breathtaking views up in that part of the country and so much more to explore!  Not finished yet!  Far from it!

----------


## johng

Well hey_mon,

The possibilities are endless. North east coast, Portland offers some really beautiful opportunities. Another Parish is St. Thomas and Blue Mountain Peak there is a really cool Hostel called Whitfield Hall at the base of the trail to the peak. http://www.whitfieldhall.com/#!spa/cg47 the hike to the top is not that difficult but well worth the effort.

All depends on how much you want to challenge yourself and how much time do you have to spend. You have seen enough to figure out a good plan.

----------

